# Spooked deer, Stay and hunt or go get breakfast?



## flyinbrad (Sep 28, 2011)

I went to the woods yesterday morning. About 9:45 I had sat still just about as long as I could. I climb down and I'm about 100 yds from my stand when I spook two does. They blow and run the other way. Do I go back to the stand and hunt because the deer are moving? Or is this area done for a while since the deer spooked?


----------



## gitrdone150 (Sep 28, 2011)

ive spooked deer before and had them come walking back five minutes later


----------



## Big Doe Down (Sep 28, 2011)

Well because you had already gotten down (assuming you had a slow morning), I wouldn't go back right then. But if you spook them on the way to the stand, or while you're in the stand and it's still somewhat early, I'd always stay there. I can't count how many times I have been busted from the stand, been blown at, and then watched 5 more deer 30 minutes later.


----------



## deadend (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah I'd keep hunting.  Seen deer return on the quick.


----------



## snookdoctor (Sep 28, 2011)

You can't kill many sittin at the waffle house.

You spook more deer than you realize just about every time you go in the woods. You might not see those deer the rest of the day, but that won't stop others from moving through.


----------



## haskell (Sep 28, 2011)

Rule #1 is that you will always see deer on the way back to the truck, just as soon as you relax the slightest amount.   I can't tell you how many times I have gotten to the last turn in the road and, whoops, there he is.   Rule #2 is try your very best not to get blown at in the stand.   That old Nanny doe will get and keep your number.  Rule #3 is keep the wind in mind, always,  if your scent keeps blowing to them, that is the ball game.   Try again another day.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Sep 28, 2011)

Years ago i was hunting ina crab-apple orchard and had about 10 deer in sight of me. I got nailed by a big old doe and she started blowing like crazy, the other deer raised their head looked around and when they did not see or smell anything went right back to feeding.


----------



## Retro095 (Sep 28, 2011)

I think stay And hunt especially if you have close by like food source or bait. Even spooked deer will get over te scare pretty quick for food. Alot of times they blow because they don't know what you are or exactly where and hope you will move


----------



## floridacrakr (Sep 28, 2011)

i had three does wind me and spook two weeks ago. waited another hour or so to see if theyd come back. nothing. left the stand about 11. checked my camera as i was leaving that wknd, they returned the same day about 1:30. you just never know what they are gonna do


----------



## T.P. (Sep 28, 2011)

Those deer may be spooked. But, the deer 211 yards away that heard none of said commotion are walking towards you and will be 20 yards from you in 17 minutes.


----------



## broach0018 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ive exsperienced them blow and the make a huge circle and come right back through!  Hunt Now Eat Later!


----------



## FireMedic03 (Sep 28, 2011)

Got busted last week while trying to draw back on a doe that I've got over 500 pics of 3 weeks before season.. She busted me at 945.. And 10:58 she came back the same exact trail!! Still never got a shot at her but she didn't acted spooked or nervous at all...


----------



## mtstephens18 (Sep 28, 2011)

i overslept opening morning , jumped one walking in a little after daylight,it blew and ran off and came back three times  so the last time it ran off , i climbed up and ended up killing one at ten oclock


----------



## sgtstinky (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd hunt, to me it means the deer are moving and no telling who will come along, I doubt those are the only deer in the woods. Also, I enjoy hunting so just being in the woods beats waffle house any day, pack some chow!


----------



## whchunter (Sep 29, 2011)

*Sounds*

I always sound back at them. I make turkey or squirrel calls and if on the ground I squat down and scratch in the leaves. I don't make a lot of sound just enough to confuse them. They may have saw movement or heard me. If they have caught my scent and they hear these natural sounds, I figure they will decide that my scent is old scent and it is now safe because another critter is around. I have killed these same deer using this technique. It's worth a try.


----------



## Tank1202 (Sep 29, 2011)

Agree with whchunter, my dad always carries a turkey mouth call. He  uses it when the deer start to get a little spooky. I need to start doing it myself, it does work.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 29, 2011)

Yesterday the deer were moving midday according to the solunar tables.
If I had not gone to the stand until 9:45 I would have hunted at least until 2 if not dark.
The more patient you can be the better your chances are of killing deer.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Sep 29, 2011)

Depends on how hungry I am! Seriously, it bothers me a little so I usually move to another stand. I always pack a lot of chow and water with me; sometimes I stay on stand all day if I'm seeing lots of deer, esp during rut.


----------



## satchmo (Sep 29, 2011)

If I have to leave that early I bark like a dog and make sure my deer are gone before I get down. I've never had a problem afterwards. Better a wandering dog than a guy in a tree.


----------



## gitrdone150 (Sep 29, 2011)

depends on the time..if its right at day break i will stay but if i get busted at 9:00 then i get down..i usually get down around 9 or 10 anyways..if im hunting in the evening i wont get down till dark even if 10 deer bust me


----------



## Mud Minnow (Sep 29, 2011)

If it's early i'd stay, most deer are curious, they may come back to see if what they saw is still there. But if it is the same deer that come back they will remember exactly where you are and will be looking for you.


----------



## Win270Brown (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd stay, although it's real frustrating. One time I had a doe blowing a couple hundred yards behind me, and was watching a doe and a fawn right in front of me. They never even really paid attention to the other deer blowing, and they stayed in front of me all evening.


----------



## burkehunter (Sep 29, 2011)

yeah its tough staying optimistic when they blow off like that but I always hunt through it and alot of times I'll use my grunt call and I have had them come back to investigate.


----------

